# Honda HS35 Snowblower Stalls



## drayman86 (Dec 23, 2008)

My Honda HS35 single stage snowblower has a funny problem; it stalls after about 10-15 minutes of use. Starts great, idles fine, and runs for this period of time, then the idle drops, the idle becomes erratic (rev down, rev up, rev down, etc), and then it stalls. Wait about 30 sec and with the choke open, she fires right up only to stall again in about a minute or two.

This unit has an automatic throttle. I bought it used, and this is the 8th season I've operated it. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for reading my thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

While quitting when an engine gets hot is _usually_ ignition related, I'm thinking it has a fuel restriction to the carb. Could be as simple as a bad gas cap, not venting as well as it should. If I remember this unit correctly, it has a 4-stroke engine. I've done points and condensor on these, NO PICNIC! EVERYTHING is hard to get at.
What you could do, is test the fuel flow. With a coffee can under the carb., remove the bowl drain screw and let the fuel run out awhile (be sure to be away from any furnace or water heater with flame/spark source!!!), if it slows down and almost stops after awhile, you've found the issue.
Paul


----------



## drayman86 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Paul.

I've had a neighbor (who's good with small engines) suggest that it may be a low oil sensor that's gone bad, however I can't seem to locate anything that looks like this on the engine.

The fuel cap is the original w/ the gasket. I've owned this particular unit for eight seasons, and it just started w/ this problem near the very end of last season.

I've got the thing essentially disassembled (cowl cover, chute, control knobs, etc.), and have even gotten the coil off. 

Is there any way to test the coil with a multimeter?

I'll try the fuel flow issue later this week.

Thanks again.


----------



## drayman86 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Fuel flow test*

OK, so I just tried the suggested fuel flow test. Fuel DID flow, however so did several (10-12) rust-colored particles. It's been about three years since I've taken the carb off to clean the bowl and jets. I think I'll try to flush the entire carb and fuel system and see where that gets me.

More information: first heavy use of the blower on 12-19-08 saw no problems. Unit ran fine for about two hours of total use over three separate sessions. The next day is when it started with the stalling symptoms described above.

Maybe there's some debris rolling around in the tank or carb bowl that became dislodged and started to clog the carb?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it has a metal fuel tank, check it for rust. If your gas can is metal, check it too. Elsewise in Honda's usually the only steel items that touch fuel continuously are the float bowl (sometimes Alum.), and the inlet fitting on the carb.
Sounds like you have it under control.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

drayman86 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Paul.
> 
> I've had a neighbor (who's good with small engines) suggest that it may be a low oil sensor that's gone bad, however I can't seem to locate anything that
> Thanks again.


Did you check that your just not low on oil?
Honda's that use oil over time will cause the sensor to shut her down.


----------



## rchilders (Dec 31, 2008)

*Did you solve the problem?*

Did you solve your Honda snowblower problem? If so I'd love to know the answer.

I have a 4-year-old Honda 2-stage snowblower that just started having the same symptom: runs for 15 minutes then "dies". Will restart but runs for a minute or less. Wait overnight and it runs fine for 15 minutes.

Brand new sparkplug, fresh gas, and I cleaned the bowl. It starts instantly when cold.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most generally on HONDA engines, if the sensor went bad the easy check on that is to wire around the sensor, if it runs fine after that its the sensor. Before you do this check, make sure you have enough oil in the engine, otherwise the engine will seize from lack of oil. Ive seen these were they run good then all of a sudden out like a light and run weird. I run into these all the time, normally I just wire around it, dont have alot of time to break engine down to take it out and replace. But if you have anything in the gas that shouldnt be there, clean it out. Dont even mess with it. Less headaches down the road.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

rchilders said:


> Did you solve your Honda snowblower problem? If so I'd love to know the answer.
> 
> I have a 4-year-old Honda 2-stage snowblower that just started having the same symptom: runs for 15 minutes then "dies". Will restart but runs for a minute or less. Wait overnight and it runs fine for 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


rich that is a sure sign of a possible coil breakdown issue 15 minutes is the engine warm in 15 ? what you do when this happens is get you a spark plug tester from any auto part outlet take it home run it for the 15 minutes right when it cuts out hook that spark plug tester on it and try to pull the cord and watch to see what color that spark is it would be best to do this at the edge of dark to see the spark clearly that color of spark will tell if it is a coil breaking down 

if it is red brownish type or orange spark and it is blue in the morning time or when the engine sits for a few hrs before trying to start again 

if it is blue at that point and orange or light brown type color spark after it cuts out then you have a coil that is bad 

or on virge of badness 

calvin


----------



## bzintc (Dec 31, 2009)

Y'all,
I've had the same problem with my Honda HS828. I inquired online about the possible causes along with inquiring at my local Honda dealer. Last year the Honda dealer suggested that the carb needed tuning. This year, it suggested, although opined it unlikely on a Honda, that it could be the coil (both which have been mentioned above). Online I was asked if I had removed the gas cap when the surge/(whatever is opposite of surge) was occurring. I did not respond until I had a chance to see what happened if I did remove the gas cap as the motor was running and doing this. I am happy to report that I was able to finish my 90 minute job simply by removing the gas cap each time this occurred. Obviously, I don't have the answer, but there is likely your short term solution. Now, the question becomes, why is this happening? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the same snow blower. Is yours old enough that it has points? I did not have the exact same symptoms as you but when I adjusted the points/timing per the manual it ran alot better and stopped hunting with the governor.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271220&highlight=honda

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=269077&highlight=honda


----------



## Goaliebart (Jan 22, 2012)

*Honda carb issues*

I am surprised that this thread gets so many wishy-washy inputs. Its a carb. Its dirty. Follow the instructions I have provided to remove the covers, remove the carb, and clean the parts that plug up. IF an engine starts, it has spark. When it surges, its is getting fuel intermittenly, not with a steady flow. Its Mechanics 101. WOW, buy a new carb! Thats crazy. Check the coil? Thats unnecessary, and unrelated to surging...... Clean the jet and the engine will run like a scalded dog............................


----------

